# Sicko (2007)



## Allegra (May 19, 2007)

BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Press views: Michael Moore's Sicko -

'*Documentary-maker Michael Moore's new film Sicko has become one of the most talked-about productions at the Cannes Film Festival.* 
Film-maker Michael Moore's brilliant and uplifting new documentary deals with the failings of the US healthcare system, both real and perceived.'

Also BBC NEWS | Entertainment | Moore courts Cannes controversy:

'*Michael Moore has launched his latest controversial documentary in Cannes, saying he feared it would be seized by US authorities before it was seen.* 

But the US Treasury is investigating whether Moore broke the trade embargo against Cuba by filming there. 
Moore told reporters he had to send a copy of the film to an unnamed country in case they confiscated the original. 
The Treasury said it had no record of a licence being issued authorising travel to Cuba, and Moore could face a fine or jail. A copy of Sicko was sent out of the US less than 24 hours after he was told about the investigation, the film-maker said.'


----------

